# Acer desktop won't boot up



## injvstice

You may also have a dead CPU. Or you could try reseating it.


----------



## BigJim

I have had to pull and reseat all components and plugs and that worked for me once, sometimes things just work loose.


----------



## poppameth

Do the fans kick on? Are the components in the tower actually running but you get no video? Or is the tower inactive as well?


----------



## Wildie

poppameth said:


> Do the fans kick on? Are the components in the tower actually running but you get no video? Or is the tower inactive as well?


 The fans are running, the optical drive drawer opens and closes, the power switch light is on, but the screen remains blank.
On my MSI desktop I hear a beep signal and then the keyboard lights flash again. I do not have this on the problem on the ACER.

It seems to be failing to start the POST(power on self test) routine.

I believe that if you have just a power supply, and a monitor attached to the mother board that it should still start the POST.
Am I correct with this assumption?


----------



## injvstice

You still need working memory and CPU to enter post. 

If you do not post and do not hear the post beep, you are having an issue with CPU, memory, or the motherboard. If you hear the post beep but do not see video, you have a video issue, in which case I would try a different video card or monitor.


----------



## poppameth

yep test video first. Barring that, it does seem to be a CPU or Mobo issue. I've seen Mobos go a lot more often than a CPU unless you are not properly ventilating the case or have it overclocked incorrectly.


----------



## Wildie

injvstice said:


> You still need working memory and CPU to enter post.
> 
> If you do not post and do not hear the post beep, you are having an issue with CPU, memory, or the motherboard. If you hear the post beep but do not see video, you have a video issue, in which case I would try a different video card or monitor.


 Unless I have 2 memory sticks gone bad, I think its likely that the memory is OK. I tried one stick in each slot, then tried the other one. All to no avail.
The monitor was tested on another computer and it works well.
I wanted to be sure that the POST would be performed without any periferals being attached.
It uses onboard video, so all that I have is the m/b, memory sticks, power supply and the connected monitor.


----------



## Wildie

poppameth said:


> yep test video first. Barring that, it does seem to be a CPU or Mobo issue. I've seen Mobos go a lot more often than a CPU unless you are not properly ventilating the case or have it overclocked incorrectly.


 When this problem began, the owner ( a 70 year old woman) said that she was getting warning messages before it died. Not sure what they were! 
There are are no obvious venting issues that I could see. 
I don't know what type of CPU it is, as I will have to remove the fan unit before I can find out. 
Its looking like a m/b to me, although it could be a failed CPU. If the CPU failed, I wouldn't think that warning messages could be generated.


----------



## lendosky

try removing the ram, then reinstalling. sometimes the ram just needs a kick in the rear. also, download ubuntu software and boot from that if possible. I am not sure what acer's "magic button" is but try f10, f8 or esc to enter the boot menu so you can maybe start in safe mode. I know you said that nothing was shown on the screen--not even a blinking hyphen? that is strange unless the mobo is fried or the cpu is fried. when you remove the ram, clean the whole computer with compressed air. don't make the fans spin too fast as that can damage them. clean computers don't heat up and last much longer


----------



## Wildie

lendosky said:


> try removing the ram, then reinstalling. sometimes the ram just needs a kick in the rear. also, download ubuntu software and boot from that if possible. I am not sure what acer's "magic button" is but try f10, f8 or esc to enter the boot menu so you can maybe start in safe mode. I know you said that nothing was shown on the screen--not even a blinking hyphen? that is strange unless the mobo is fried or the cpu is fried. when you remove the ram, clean the whole computer with compressed air. don't make the fans spin too fast as that can damage them. clean computers don't heat up and last much longer


 Thanks for your input, and I agree its likely to be a bad m/b.
And out of town friend had a spare m/b and its being shipped as I write this!
i'm hoping to try the new board on the weekend! :yes:


----------



## Wildie

Here's the update on the Acer computer.

I replaced the m/b and the machine went through the POST routine but failed to load Vista.
It couldn't find BCD (I think)! There were no repair disks available, as somebody failed to make them.
So, bought the Win7 up-grade DVD. The installation worked perfectly.
Once Win7 was up and running, I was able to recover all the lost photo files. :yes:


----------



## n0c7

Even if you purchased an identical model motherboard, manufacturers will make slight changes to chipsets or other components on the board that go undocumented.

Makes it hell when you purchase 1000 identical computers and try to image them.

If you just put any old motherboard in, the operating system needs to redetect all drivers and Windows typically is not very forgiving. A complete reinstall is usually the cleanest and best solution.


----------



## Wildie

n0c7 said:


> Even if you purchased an identical model motherboard, manufacturers will make slight changes to chipsets or other components on the board that go undocumented.
> 
> Makes it hell when you purchase 1000 identical computers and try to image them.
> 
> If you just put any old motherboard in, the operating system needs to redetect all drivers and Windows typically is not very forgiving. A complete reinstall is usually the cleanest and best solution.


 Yup! After my experience, I must agree! :yes:


----------

